# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  در مورد فایل AccessDatabaseEngine

## hassanzarabi

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما 
من از exec sp_addlinkedserver استفاده می کنم برای ارتباط فایل excel با sql server و حتی access با sql server. 
من از برنامه AccessDatabaseEngine.exe استفاده می کنم که بتونم در محیط sql server از فایلهای excel یا access استفاده بکنم. 
حالا سئوال من این هست که از چه ورژنی از فایل AccessDatabaseEngine.exe استفاده بکنم. 
شما تصور کنید من یک نرم افزار تولید کرده ام و می خواهم به صورت سایلنت  فایل AccessDatabaseEngine.exe را نصب بکنم در دستگاه مشتری حالا مشتری  شاید فایل excel 2007 را به نرم افزار browser کند و شایدم فایل excel 2013  و یا 2016 را به نرم افزار Browser کند حالا به نظر شما من از کدام ورژن  AccessDatabaseEngine.exe استفاده بکنم که مشکلی نداشته باشم و به درستی  بتوانم ارتباط بین sql server با excel را پیاده سازی بکنم. 
البته برنامه AccessDatabaseEngine.exe هم ورژن 2007 دارد و هم 2010 دارد و هم 2013 دارد و حتی 2016 هم دارد. 
ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

